# Whirlpool Gold Fridge - blinking lights



## GibbyDIY (Oct 6, 2014)

I have a Whirlpool gold side-by-side refrigerator. Model GS6SHEXNL00. When I open the fridge side, the lights flash one and off several times (slowly, in a steady pattern) then goes off. The temp control lights are off too. Both the freezer and fridge work fine. 
It is such a slow defined blink, it makes me think that this might be a diagnostic code that is pointing to a problem. Any clues? 
Initially the fridge lights and Temp control read-out were both off. Base on another post here, I pulled the electronic control panel and found a burned spot on the board and replaced it.
New control panel has the blinking light pattern mentioned above. I pulled it again to check the circuit board, but it looks fine.


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

Do you still have the owners manual by chance?


----------



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

If it were a diagnostic code, it would give you a fault code to look up.

This link points to several complaints about the same thing.

complaint board


----------



## GibbyDIY (Oct 6, 2014)

*symptom update*

Update on the symptoms. Last night it was different. 

- interior lights blink on/off for a long period of time, not a set number. 
- temp control plan readout also blinks with the lights. 
- depressing the door switch
· shuts of the lights. 
· Temp control readout continues to blink. 

Could the new control board be defective? Would a bad capacitor, resistor, transistor, etc. possibly cause this type of behavior? 
FYI, I have checked the owners manual, but nothing relevant. I do not have a service manual for it.


----------

